# New person



## thamuhacha (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi all,

I've been a low level coffee snob for ages - and I lurked here now and again for info.

I spend reasonable money on beans (Squaremile delivery at the moment, but I used to buy from Department of coffee on Carnaby street before lockdown)

Home method is c.85% through V60 ... but I have an aeropress, an Espro-press, and a Hario cold brew jug.

I know all too well that really good espresso can be an expensive hobby, and I have enough expensive hobbies!

Anyway - I've been using a Sage Smart grinder Pro for the last 4 years, but I'm upgrading to a Eureka Mignon Brew Pro right now.

So I guess I will be lurking in the Eureka and Brewed forums.

Until I throw all the cash at an EK43 and a spring lever, obviously!

Cheers

Nick


----------

